# Cc smells like gas



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

I noticed about a Saturday that when I entered my garage it smelled like gas. I didn't think anything of it but later that week when I entered the garage again and when I walked around my vehicle in a parking lot outside I noticed that my car smelled like gas.

Should I be concerned and is this another trip to the dealership - there are no check engine lights on?

The smell is only noticeable when approaching the car and when it first starts. It goes away after maybe 30 seconds.


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Sounds similar to an issue I had. It was the LPFP under the back seat. The top was cracked, and spewing gas out when it was powered. The top cover, and the back seat was enough to mask it inside the cabin. Check out this thread, it may help you.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5955850-Quick-How-To-Replacing-the-fuel-filter-in-a-B6-Passat&p=81846869&viewfull=1#post81846869

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5955850-Quick-How-To-Replacing-the-fuel-filter-in-a-B6-Passat&highlight=FUEL+FILTER


----------



## UluvenD (Jan 26, 2015)

When is the last time you got an Oil Change and what type of oil are you running?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Mobil 1 0w40 - 7000 mi, guess I'll be checking the seat; will it be obvious if it's leaking?


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Nethers said:


> Mobil 1 0w40 - 7000 mi, guess I'll be checking the seat; will it be obvious if it's leaking?


Yes. You have to remove the seat bottom & the black cover with the control module mounted on it to see the top of the fuel pump. Check the thread I posted for pictures of what you're looking for. Just turn on the key, and if it's cracked like mine the fuel will be coming out of the cracks.

This was what mine looked like.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Should it look like this and smell like gas?


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

No. Judging from all the crud, it's leaking somewhere. Wipe it off, and start the car to see if it's cracked & leaking. If not, it may just be leaking from the seal, but it definitely shouldn't be wet like that.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

After cleaned up, looks cracked









And you're right, when I crank up the CC there is a little overflow. Going to reread your DIY and see if I can handle this!


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Ordered the part... lets hope this goes well.


----------



## hunterpwns (May 13, 2013)

Nethers said:


> Ordered the part... lets hope this goes well.


How did it go? What site did you order the part from? I have the same issue and am looking to order and try out the DIY as well... thanks to all of you for providing this info


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

hunterpwns said:


> How did it go? What site did you order the part from? I have the same issue and am looking to order and try out the DIY as well... thanks to all of you for providing this info


Well I read the DIY and decided to bring the Cc to the dealership after finding more brittle plastic. I also brought the piece with me and they said it was an older model. They ended up replacing the entire unit more than just the plastic part.

I can't recall the name. Entire bill was like $350.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

